# to lock a door from the inside



## yuechu

大家好！

I'm about to start a job as a teacher and the school board gives teachers a key in order to lock classroom doors from the inside (in case someone enters the building with a gun, etc.).
Would anyone know how to say this in Chinese? Would you say "这个钥匙是为了老师可以从内面锁教室的门"? (I'm pretty sure I translated it wrong!)
Thanks!


----------



## ovaltine888

we call this 反锁


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, Ovaltine888!
So could you say something like "有这个情况的话，老师可以*反锁*教室"?


----------



## ovaltine888

yuechu said:


> Thanks, Ovaltine888!
> So could you say something like "有这个情况的话，老师可以*反锁*教室"?


_actually your first version is almost correct.
老师可以从教室里面把门反锁。_


----------



## yuechu

ovaltine888 said:


> actually your first version is almost correct.
> 老师可以从教室里面把门反锁。


I often have trouble getting the correct word order. That's great! Thanks for your help! 😃


----------



## ovaltine888

yuechu said:


> I often have trouble getting the correct word order. That's great! Thanks for your help! 😃


老师从里面反锁教室的门
It also sounds correct.


----------



## azhong

I agree with overtine. And based on his comments as the thumb rule, let's come back to see your sentences and trying as not to change them 
as possible: 


yuechu said:


> "这个钥匙是为了老师可以从内面锁教室的门"?


这个钥匙是为了 讓老師可以 從裡面 锁教室的门
Actually 內面 is also understandable but it just happens to be unidiomatic.



> "有这个情况的话，老师可以*反锁*教室"?


Honestly, I like this sentence. The latter phrase sounds to me to be keeping the air of ancient Chinese more,  less influenced by English. It's perfectly idiomatic to me, even in spoken Chinese. But the former part 有这个情况的话 is very naturally oral.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks for your advice and comments, Azhong! 😃



azhong said:


> 这个钥匙是*为了* *讓*老師*可以* 從裡面 锁教室的门


I'll have to try to remember this structure in the future! 



azhong said:


> And based on that as the thumb rule, let's come back to see your sentences and trying as not to change them
> as possible:


Oh, if you have to change them completely, that's ok too! 😄 I prefer 意译 to 直译！Thanks, again!


----------



## Jake_Chan

The school board gives teachers a key in order to lock classroom doors from the inside.
校董会给老师们配备了一把钥匙，方便老师能从里面锁上（or 从里面反锁）教室的门。

PS. Congratulations on your new job!


----------



## azhong

I also agreed with Jake_Chen's sentence:
...方便老师能 从里面锁上（or 从里面反锁）教室的门。

That's exactly how Chinese people are saying it nowadays; the expression is as natural as ovaltine's.
But, if we think about it carefully, dosen't so-called "反锁" already imply to lock it from inside? If youlocks a door from the outside, you won't say "反锁" but just "锁" or "上锁". 
But well, that's how people are saying it.


----------



## Jake_Chan

azhong said:


> I also agreed with Jake_Chen's sentence:
> ...方便老师能 从里面锁上（or 从里面反锁）教室的门。
> 
> That's exactly how Chinese people are saying it nowadays; the expression is as natural as ovaltine's.
> But, if we think about it carefully, dosen't so-called "反锁" already imply to lock it from inside? If youlocks a door from the outside, you won't say "反锁" but just "锁" or "上锁".
> But well, that's how people are saying it.


Actually, I was thinking the same question this morning. 

反锁 has two meanings:
1) to lock from the outside
2) to lock from the inside

例1：我父亲把我反锁在屋里，我出不去。（meaning 1; widely used in Canton）
例2：我把门反锁了，不让外面的人进来。（meaning 2）


Here's my understanding: 

1) The opposite of 开门 is 锁门，and [反] is used to show the contrast. So you can say 锁门 or 反锁, as in 例1 and 例2.
2) [反锁], as in 例2, is the opposite of 从外面锁上门.

3) the rotation difference:

I tried locking the door from the outside. It turns out that the lock rotates *counterclockwise* to keep the door shut whereas the door handle rotates *clockwise* to open the door. That might also help to understand the meaning of [反].


----------



## yuechu

Jake_Chan said:


> PS. Congratulations on your new job!


Thanks, Jake! 😄 

Thanks for your help, too!


----------



## azhong

Jake_Chan said:


> 例1：我父亲把我反锁在屋里，我出不去。（meaning 1; widely used in Canton）
> 例2：我把门反锁了，不让外面的人进来。（meaning 2）


Both the two are natural to me, too, and won't introduce any misunderstanding.

Based on this agreement, let's discuss them further. I think the expressions are conciser.

例1：我父亲把我锁在屋里。
2.1: 我把门反锁了。
2.2我把门锁了，不让外面的人进来。(since you've added "不让外面的人进来")

So, in my personal opinion, 反鎖 means only to lock from inside.

Basically  I am talking about how the term is used (in an poorer style) now. I am not against you. I'm not surprised, either,  it's used widely in that way you've mentioned.


----------



## Jake_Chan

azhong said:


> Basically I am talking about how the term is used (in an poorer style) now. I am not against you. I'm not surprised, either, it's used widely in that way you've mentioned.


I understand how online discussions can sometimes turn into heated debates. It's my conviction that a friendly discussion can foster deeper understanding. It is your reflection on the meaning of [反锁] that prompted me to do the rotation experiment. Don't feel pressured and I'm open to any open and friendly discussion.


----------

